# take 2 military fishsihing



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello if any of you boat types wouldn't mind taking 2 military guys (EOD) out for some fishing this weekend give me a call at 850-496-3130. We're happy to cover your gas and help clean the boat.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

If I wasn't repowering my boat right now I'd at least take y'all for a boat ride to wet a few lines. Someone needs to step up! Thank you for your service.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

EOD huh. You guys must have a huge set to be playing with some of those fireworks. Any way I dont have a boat but If you guys ever want to go pomp fishing let me know.


----------



## deepcelineman (Sep 16, 2009)

you guys have any luck when it lays down ill be glad to take ya i was a 1st class navy diver on active duty got out an stayed in the reserves attached to eod debt 16 out of charelston sc lets drink a beer an catch a fish are 2


----------



## deepcelineman (Sep 16, 2009)

you guys have any luck when it lays down ill be glad to take ya i was a 1st class navy diver on active duty got out an stayed in the reserves attached to eod debt 16 out of charelston sc lets drink a beer an catch a fish are 2


----------



## Howie1eod (Sep 30, 2009)

Lets go this Saturday 14 Nov. So far the forecast is looking good. I plan on running out to the edge and doing some trolling then drifting and putting out some liveys. I will shoot you more details as we get closer.

H


----------

